# safety glasses



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Just got done installing a hardwood floor this weekend and I had a buddy helping. He showed up with a pair of bifocal safety glasses that had reading lens inserts in the lower inside corners. What a great idea for us older folks. Nice to have these instead of going back and forth from safety glasses to separate readers for close work or from wearing goggles over regular readers. I just ordered several pairs from Amazon for $5.95 per pair. They have several brands and lens powers, none of them expensive. Wish I had known about these before....


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Man I've used those for a couple of years now, just not the bifocal type First I ever saw em I was in the navy back in 98 and they gave me a pair of Safety glasses that would hold reading lens inserts.

Now days I use the old style that completely covers the entire eye area cause at my job I go through a pair of safety glasses in a week.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I have several different lens, 1 with a straight 1.75 and another with 1.75/2.75 bifocals to see those little tiny wire numbers since it's now fashionable to use system controllers and 22 gauge wire all over the cabs


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

When I said bifocal I meant clear uncorrected main lens with built in reading segments below. Link below is the one I bought. Like wrench says it might be good to have a higher power pair for the real close/tiny stuff so I'll probably order some 2.5s one of these days. Man, Wolfen, I didn't need these back when I was in the Navy! ;-) But then, I'm sure they didn't make 'em way back then anyway.

http://www.amazon.com/Reader-Safety-Glasses-Clear-Magnification/dp/B000XN07MK


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I would need prescription safety glasses...:sigh: Depending on the material I am working with, I use goggles or full face shield. When cutting wood or composite materials, my glasses are sufficient.... metal cutting or grinding requires goggles or face shield. Goggles and glasses don't mix when the weather is hot and humid....:upset: My glasses fog up....


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

I jave a friend who is a carpenter and does a lot of overhead work.
He just ordered a set of prescription safety bifocals with the readers on the top.
This way he will be able to read the tape measure .

To bad they dont make flip ups like they do with sunglasses


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

I could [should] have used safety glasses when i was younger. Rust blew in my eyes, eyes were scraped twice within 1 week. Torture.


----------

